# Wanting to get the most out of my San Diego core Athlon 4000+



## Otacon_DX (Apr 18, 2009)

I've got it clocked to a stable 2.64 Ghz right now running around 28.C idle and 36~39.C under load according to Core Temp, highest I've seen it hit so far was 51.C after 6 hours under full load, so i'm pretty sure I can push it some more.

Also, wasn't the FX-53 also a San Diego core?

I'm sort of new to overclocking outside of Asus boards, which make OC'ing almost anything childs play, so any help or advice would be much appreciated.

System stats are as follows

CPU- Athlon 4000+ S939 San Diego core
Mobo- EVGA nForce4-SLi
Ram- 2x 512mb Infineon DDR 2.5-3-3-7 2x 1gb G-Skill DDR 2.5-3-3-6









Including a CPU-Z screenshot if that will help


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

You have a nice overclock right now.


----------

